# know our enemy



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

does anyone no how to do the siren sound in know your enemy from 4:06 - 4:10 in the song, and yes i have a whammy pedal

thanks,
nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Sirens are usually alternating notes, just a semi-tone apart. E -> F, E -> F, E -> F for example. And I don't have music right here beside to me check it against, but IIRC it's alternating semi-tones and the whammy going from toe down to toe up to drop the pitch in that track. I'll listen to it next time I'm near my home computer and confirm that for you...


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks, if you could get the actual frets to play it would be appreciated


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

anyone? NEED HELP


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

It's a slide, executed with his whammy pedal starting on Bb and sliding up to C#. The slide is not that precise because he's doing it with the whammy pedal and the last one sort of hovers on the microtone between C and C#.

That should be close enough for rock and roll at least.


----------

